# The Queen tests positive for Covid



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2022)

*The Queen has tested positive for Covid, Buckingham Palace has said.*
The palace said the monarch is experiencing "mild cold-like symptoms" but expects to continue "light duties" at Windsor over the coming week.

"She will continue to receive medical attention and will follow all the appropriate guidelines," the palace said in a statement.

The Queen, 95, had been in contact with her eldest son and heir, the Prince of Wales, who tested positive last week.

The announcement comes weeks after the Queen became the UK's longest reigning monarch, reaching her Platinum Jubilee of 70 years on 6 February.

She carried out her first major public engagement for more than three months on the eve of her Jubilee, meeting charity workers at Sandringham House.

BBC royal correspondent Nicholas Witchell said it can be taken as absolutely certain that the Queen is fully vaccinated.









						The Queen tests positive for Covid
					

She has mild symptoms and expects to continue "light duties" at Windsor, Buckingham Palace says.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Robin (Feb 20, 2022)

Everyone will be blaming Charles. But I think it’s more subtle than that, she had an audience with a couple of top brass from the services the other day. It’s actually a Military Coup.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 20, 2022)

I thought the Royals had all said they had all vaccines!


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 20, 2022)

The vaccine doesn’t stop you catching it though, or passing it on.  It just makes you less ill (hopefully)
And we don’t really know how long the effects of the vaccines last.  I’m about to take my daughter for her second dose today, I had my third one the same day she had her first, is mine still as effective?  Who knows!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2022)

Maybe she caught it at a No.10 party we haven't heard about yet?


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 20, 2022)

Can only hope all is well.


----------



## Pattidevans (Feb 20, 2022)

grovesy said:


> I thought the Royals had all said they had all vaccines!


So have I, but I've got it.  Mild cold like symptoms hits the nail on the head, but had we not had the 3 vaccinations who knows how bad the symptoms might be?


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 20, 2022)

I hope she gets well and continues as long as possible. At least until the police investigation into the  next king’s company (or charity, if you prefer for tax reasons) is finished. And until the FBI don’t want her other son to provide evidence in any criminal offences associated with Epstein, which could happen. The Royal Family seem to have the same attitude to ethics, decency and honesty as Boris. 

Mind you, the Queen has to struggle on with only £25 million of tax payers money. In addition to the millions she gets from her property income, a lot of which is in Scotland. For the time being…there might well be a vote on whether to keep the Queen as head of state after independence.


----------



## Bloden (Feb 20, 2022)

Northerner said:


> Maybe she caught it at a No.10 party we haven't heard about yet?


Work, they were all at work, how many times...?


----------



## Drummer (Feb 20, 2022)

I only had two jabs - due the 3rd just after I got the Omicron variant. 
It was very mild. I stayed in bed for a couple of mornings, but only because there was nothing urgent.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 21, 2022)

You’re right, @Amity Island, talking about only the Covid patients is hardly relevant to how many folk are in the ICU. The reporting by the media gives the impression that ICUs are only there for Covid patients, which is ridiculous. It appears to be bolstering the push for vaccinations, as all they seem to do is point out the unvaccinated patients. 

I have no doubts, at this stage in the pandemic, that the rest of ICU- the post major surgical patients, the post MI patients and such are all working near normally. They are round here, for sure, and in most of the UK. The media don’t like emerging from inside of the circle of the M25.

It also gives the impression that the 6 million patients waiting for treatment is due to Covid. It isn’t. It was 4 million before the pandemic, and no doubt it would have increased without the pandemic. All of this due to the Tory government, cutting beds and finance from the NHS since they’ve been in power.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 21, 2022)

Only because I tell the truth


----------



## trophywench (Feb 21, 2022)

Well if you don't have a longterm relationship with everyone you happen to exchange body fluids with, why not?  We were both tested for it 20 years ago and it was one of the things they could test us for, so we both said they may as well test for that as well as everything else they were testing at the time!


----------



## Drummer (Feb 22, 2022)

I go to a folk club on Sunday afternoons, very old fashioned situation, and we found out a little while ago that our resident poet has cancer in his jaw and mouth. The plan was for quite drastic cutting out and repair, but the latest checks before the run up to the operation found that it was no longer possible - even if done at once it would not be survivable.
The pandemic will have killed far more people than those who die from the virus.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Feb 22, 2022)

Drummer said:


> The pandemic will have killed far more people than those who die from the virus.


I'm sure that's true. Also, people who're infected and "recover" are significantly more likely to die the following year. (At least that's what seemed to happen in the first wave; maybe things will be different with Delta, Omicron.)


----------

